# low lying placenta 3cms at 39 weeks



## chubbin

Hi,
Ive just returned from having a transvaginal scan, and as the title of the thread says, the placenta is 3cms away from the cervical os. I am 39 weeks and 2 days (ignore slightly wrong ticker). The consultant is happy for me to go ahead and give birth naturally - and he was also happy for this to occur when the placenta was only 2.1cms away a couple of weeks ago.
To me it still seems a little close for comfort. Therefore I would greatly appreciate any advice/experiences from any ladies who have had a natural birth with a low lying placenta, or any thoughts in general.
Many thanks :thumbup: xx


----------



## Louisa K

Ooh good question! I've been told today I can have a natural birth with the placenta at 2.5cm away, but I was wondering if it being low would have an effect on my labour, so very good question, will keep an eye on this!


----------



## polo_princess

If i remember rightly it only needs to have like 1cm of clearance to be deemed "safe" so you are well past that at 3cm, i wouldnt worry.

I delivered Brooke just fine with a low placenta :)


----------



## Caezzybe

I seem to remember that 3cm is the minimum distance for a low lying posterior placenta,but can't remember what the minimum anterior (placenta at the front) measurement is, only that it's less than 3cm to be clear. So you're OK to give birth naturally, whether your placents is at the front or back as far as I know?? BTW I've got a low posterior placenta as of the 20 week scan (I wasn't given any measurement figure) and have to wait to find out if mine has moved too.


----------



## beachlover1

I think we all get told different things! I got told by my cons he likes an absolute minimum of 3cm, BUT ideally 4cm with a posterior placenta! mines posterior and was 0.8cm at my 28 week scan!!


----------



## Sapph

Hi,

I had a low-lying placenta, 2cms from the cervix. I was booked in for a c-section on 19th Feb this year (my own choice), but on 17th, my waters broke. I went to hospital at 1am, to be told that I couldn't have a secton til the morning because they needed a full staff team to deal with it. 

I laboured naturally, but had been told to let the m/w know if pain got severe. She wouldn't examine me because she said it could cause a haemorrhage (which is bollocks, unless the placenta is covering the cervix). When I decided the pain had got quite bad - after three hours - she sent an obstetrician to examine me and I was 9 cms dilated.

I delivered naturally an hour later.

Doctors are wonderful arse-coverers. If there was any chance of danger, they would book you in for a section. If the doc thinks it's safe to go ahead, I'd take that as meaning it truly is.


----------



## lou1979

mine was totally covering, and altho i had 6 scans prior as they 'thought' i was lowish, i had an emergency section at 35 weeks due to a massive bleed! they never once noticed it was as low as it was..


----------

